# Planning on making my own seeds, would this work?



## Canibus447 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Guys

Ok so I want to make my own seed so i have a couple of regular seeds (TH Lambo seeds) and some female seeds(bubba kush, kings kush, super lemon haze, Frisian Dew and Power Kush), I am trying to make some outdoor seeds, so I am hoping that by crossing the TH Lambo seeds with those strains I will have strains that are ok for outdoor and still pretty nice.. I am clearly new to this, my question is after I am done vegging all the plants together and I change the light cycle to make them flower, will the males pollinate the females that simply or should I grow the males first, get the pollen and then grow the females and put the pollen on the buds when they are still small?

I would appreciate any help I can get with this and also any comments regarding the strains I chose, If you guys have a better idea for the male or females let me know. I took TH Lambo seeds because I dont want mould on the outdoor plants...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

Unless you want your whole grow full of seeds I would keep a male seperately.  A little bit of pollen will make a whole bunch of seeds.  I usually isolate a male to collect pollen from, and then choose which fems I will use as seed donors.  I take the pollen and brush it on a couple of buds of the fems, and wait.  If you just leave a male in the room, you will have seeds everywhere!


----------



## Canibus447 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I really appreciate it!

Ok so what your saying, is that if I grow the male with the female in the same room at the same time, I will end up with a HUGE amount of seeds. So like say an adverage size plant of the bubba kush, veg for like 2 months, not really big or anything, do you think i would get more then 500 seeds by leaving the male beside it? I do want allot of seeds, but if I will end up with like 10000 seeds lol I will pass on that , But I think I get your point, by using the brush do you think it is possible to get 100 seeds of 1 decent size bud? Also when you say brush the buds, do i brush them when they are super young or do i wait like 30 days in the flowering stage and put the pollen on buds that are already formed nicely?

also what do you think of the stains? Do you have a better idea for the male outdoor strain?

Thanks allot man for the info!!!


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 10, 2010)

hi canibus
you should pollinate the females around 5 weeks before your plants are ready 4 harvest to give the seeds pleanty of time to mature.


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2010)

_"one"_ grain of viable pollen + _"one"_ viable, receptive pistil = _"one"_ seed... 
IME it requires a 'minimum' of 4 weeks for seeds to mature well. I've also found that a 3-4 week drying period will increase your germination rate. IMO you should also keep plants that are forming seeds, on a 'full spectrum' nutrient schedule. (ie... don't cut the nitrogen off in flower)


----------



## Canibus447 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys!
Ok so as far as the nutrients I should be using, I was planning on just using some dirt and some nuts(I heard they are good?), I am very new to growing indoor, what do you guys think would be the best mix of dirt I could use to get the best results? Or is there an other thing I could grow the plants in that is not super complicated that could get me better results?

You guys are awsome thanks for the help!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

You could make your own soil, look into SubCool's Super Soil, I believe there is a sticky to it here, or there are several recipes on the net.  Or you can purchase a pre-made soil like Fox Farms it can get a little pricey but so can makeing your own.

When you said nuts...I hope you meant nutes???  nuts will do nothing for your grow that I have heard of.  A good nute line, or some organic teas are definately in order to feed your plants through out thier life cycle.  But like Hick mentioned your seeded plant should be kept on a high Nitrogen feed, don't cut her back on N like you would if growing a sensi crop.


----------



## Canibus447 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea i meant Nutes, I was thinking of using this for my own dirt
-1 Bale of Pro Mix
-8 cups of Bone Meal
-4 cups of Blood Meal
-1 1/3 cups of Epsom salts
-3 1/2 cups of Dolomite lime
-4 cups of Kelp Meal
-25 pounds bag of warm castings (or shrimp castings)

What do you guys think of that?


----------



## massproducer (Feb 11, 2010)

Too save you a lot of headache and your future grows from being overrun with hermies, I would not even consider breeding with feminized seeds, if thats what you mean by female seeds


----------



## Tater (Feb 11, 2010)

Totally off topic, but whats up Mass long time man.  Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Canibus447 (Feb 12, 2010)

@Mass Producer

Do you think they will all go hermi if I use feminized seeds for sure? Because that is what I was planning on doing. Can anybody else comment on this?

Thank you guys!


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2010)

Canibus447 said:
			
		

> @Mass Producer
> 
> Do you think they will all go hermi if I use feminized seeds for sure? Because that is what I was planning on doing. Can anybody else comment on this?
> 
> Thank you guys!


IMO/E.. 'nothing' is _for sure_,...ever   BUT, since femminised seeds are produced from hermie stock, it is "my" opinion, that they are certainly going to be more susceptible to transgender expression....and even more certain to further proliferate the hermie tendency in future generations.

_*SELECTION, SELECTION, SELECTION*_... "Select only the best" and bin the rest...


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

Canibus447 said:
			
		

> Yea i meant Nutes, I was thinking of using this for my own dirt
> -1 Bale of Pro Mix
> -8 cups of Bone Meal
> -4 cups of Blood Meal
> ...



2 quick things.

Worm castings is worm ****.  Good stuff  use that

Shrimp castings ??  For sure not shrimp sh1!, I'm guessing shells.  Also good, but not to compare with the WC

Mix needs some perlite, even more that what's in the promix.  Like about 30% of total.  If it looks like there is too much, it's just right.:hubba: 

Big no on the Fem seeds.  It will just bring you heartache down the road.

DD


----------



## massproducer (Feb 13, 2010)

I totally agree with Hick, there is no way to say what your seeds will produce, but the odds are not on your side.  Also the big problem is that it is easy for you to miss a few male flowers while growing even a few plants of good genetics, which will ruin your entire grow, as it will all be seeded.  Now starting with something that is not intended for breeding and carries strong intersexing traits is almost like growing with the door open and hoping noone sees the light.  Your basically putting yourself in a situation that WILL end bad, your just waiting for the drama to start.

Whats good Tater, long time bro.


----------



## Canibus447 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! I was going to use feminized seeds but after reading the advice you guys gave me I am dropping that idea, I will now order some regular seeds to make my seeds! Thanks allot for the help guys, I would of been real mad having a whole load of hermie seeds!


----------



## massproducer (Feb 13, 2010)

I think you have made a very wise decision.  Even with the regular seeds you really want to start as many plants as your space allows and then be very, very selective when choosing your P1 plants.

Good luck and we are only a post away.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm glad to see that someone caught this...I did not even realize you were going to use fem seeds ...I personally don't even mess with fem seeds...for the simple reason of how they are made, not to mention the price.  It is not hard to get higher fem ratios from regular seed, and have the peace of mind that they were made naturally!


----------



## Vicious_13 (Mar 1, 2010)

Canibus447 said:
			
		

> @Mass Producer
> 
> Do you think they will all go hermi if I use feminized seeds for sure? Because that is what I was planning on doing. Can anybody else comment on this?
> 
> Thank you guys!



absolutely DO NOT breed with fem seeds

i tested/forgot i have a fem seed plant and breed it with a male and just kept growing the future seeds to see what would happen

i got extremely hermie plants and 100% seeds from the plants (clearing the male part would kill the plant without a doubt) and eventually the bad genetics started to become dominant and it was just a huge mess very small ugly plants with tiny buds

its just a big waste of time and good seeeds


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

Canibus447 said:
			
		

> Yea i meant Nutes, I was thinking of using this for my own dirt
> -1 Bale of Pro Mix
> -8 cups of Bone Meal
> -4 cups of Blood Meal
> ...


 
I think I'd personally rather save the guessing for someone else's grow. 

I can screw up with FF OF, or any store-bought medium, just fine without looking for self-inflicted heartaches.  JMO as I believe in the KISS moto.


----------

